# need half or small size yellow/white cake recipe



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

I have tried to find a cake recipe that is small. But, they all seem to have some flavor and I need just a plain white or plain yellow cake recipe. Does anyone have a good cake recipe that will make only 1 layer or only 12 cup cakes? Thank you.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

The very easiest way is to buy a box of Jiffy cake mix. It makes the serving size you need. It's not the richest best tasting cake but it's not bad. I use the yellow cake mix as a base for banana bread. It makes just the right size for me and DH.


----------



## Limon (Aug 25, 2010)

Cake freezes very well. If you can't find a recipe you like for a small cake, you can bake a regular cake in two pans and save half for another occasion.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

There's one BH &G...the red & white check one.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I have a book I use that if full of homemade mixes. This is the one for cake (makes one 8" single layer cake). This is meant to be a mix you make and store in your pantry.... you can substitute all the dehydrated ingredients for fresh.

1 c flour
3/4 c sugar
1/4 c dehydrated shortening 
1T powder milk
1 1/4 t baking powder
1/4 t powder vanilla (I'd use a full 2t if using "wet" vanilla)
1/4 t salt

Add to above:
1 large egg
1/2 c, plus 2T water (cut back on this if using fresh milk and fresh shortening. Add enough to make it the correct consistency for cake batter).

bake at 350 for about 30 minutes


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you! We will give it a try tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## Bluebird (Feb 1, 2006)

> I have a book I use that if full of homemade mixes. This is the one for cake (makes one 8" single layer cake). This is meant to be a mix you make and store in your pantry.... you can substitute all the dehydrated ingredients for fresh.


Ohio,
Can you please share the name of the book? Thanks!!


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

just a side note--add an extra egg to any cake. my dad said a terrific baker told him this years ago, and I tried it. it does work. makes it fluffier and taller and richer. I do cut a smidge of whatever other liquid it calls for, but that's the only change. try it!

with an extra egg, the jiffy mix would turn out just fine.


----------



## tnyardfarmer (Mar 22, 2011)

Try the 3 - 2 - 1 cake recipe. It is a box of any flavor cake mix you like plus a box of angel food cake mix. Mix them together in a gallon size ziploc. When you want a cake add 3 tablespoons of the mix plus 2 tablespoons of water, stir and microwave for 1 minute.


----------



## bama (Aug 21, 2011)

one of the name brand companies (betty crocker or duncan hines) has the smaller sized boxes of cake mix. they make about 12 cupcakes. i usually see them at the dollar tree.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thanks for the tips everyone. Does anyone have the book that is just about half size cakes? I saw an ad for one online but do not have the funds to buy a book right now. Will check the library but thought I would ask here too. 

Thanks.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

This may sound odd, BUT...why not just just cut the written recipe in HALF to make your half cake?

Mon


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Bluebird said:


> Ohio,
> Can you please share the name of the book? Thanks!!


Mix-A Meal Cookbook by Deanna Bean & Lorna Shute. I bought it one sale through Emergency Essentials a few years back. I use it all the time.


----------



## Joshie (Dec 8, 2008)

frogmammy said:


> This may sound odd, BUT...why not just just cut the written recipe in HALF to make your half cake?
> 
> Mon


Exactly what I was going to say. I'd think you could use half a box of prepared cake mix. I don't think it'd hurt to use a full egg even if the full box only calls for one.


----------



## BakerBen (Apr 2, 2012)

Wellllll. this one is my favorite. i also add a teaspoon of almond extract for flavor but i left it out since you were asking for a plain yellow cake. this is a 9x13 size which should be about right for you. Also ALL ovens are different, i would actually check the cake after 30 minutes, and every 5 minutes thereafter witha toothpick to see if it comes up wet. once the toothpick comes up dry you've got a moist cake that isnt overbaked. hope this helps. 
you can also substitute butter for the shortening which adds a little flavor BUT youll want to bake it at about 325 to prevent burning and i dont think it comes out as fluffy.


BakerBens CrazyGood yellow cake

Ingredients
2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/2 cups granulated sugar
1/2 cup shortening
1 cup milk
3 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
3 large eggs




Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350 degrees F (175 degrees C). Grease and flour one 9x13 inch pan. Mix together the flour, baking powder and salt; set aside. 
2. In a large bowl, cream sugar and shortening until light and fluffy. Add eggs one at a time, beating thoroughly after each addition. Add flour mixture alternately with milk, beating just to combine. finally, stir in vanilla. Pour batter into the prepared pan. 
3. Bake at 350 degrees F (175 degrees C) for 40 to 45 minutes, or until a toothpick inserted into the cake comes out clean. Frost and enjoy.


----------



## DWH Farm (Sep 1, 2010)

You can reduce the recipes easily on allrecipescom. They have some good "from scratch" cake recipes. Just reduce what is in the servings to half and it will change all of the quantities for you..


----------

